# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  novo-pregled AS u Splitu!

## zrinka

Udruga RODA organizira besplatno pregledavanje autosjedalica:

*u Splitu, u subotu 5.5.2007. od 10 do 12.30 sati,* na donjem parkiralištu Građevinsko-arhitektonskog fakulteta


Tijekom pregleda roditelji će moći dobiti informacije, savjete i praktičnu pomoć vezanu uz ispravno korištenje autosjedalica njihove djece. Pozvani su svi roditelji i budući roditelji. 

Ukoliko je to moguće, molimo da donesete sa sobom upute proizvođača sjedalice te da dovedete i vaše dijete.

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## zrinka

:D

----------


## Mayaa

malo smo požurili i kupili mc priori dok sam na dobroj naknadi ali je ne trebamo još montirat jer je i mala as zasad dobra.

na idućem pregledu smo tamo  :D 
možda vas svratimo povirit   :Kiss:

----------


## NatasaM...

Zrinka, sad su 2 topica.  :D

----------


## Mayaa

> Zrinka, sad su 2 topica.  :D


dobro je, sad bar nitko ne može kukat da mu je promaklo   :Grin:

----------


## happy mummy

:D

----------


## zrinka19

vjerovali ili ne meni je promaklo   :Crying or Very sad:  

ali i onako ne bismo mogli doći  :Grin:

----------


## zrinka19

čini mi se da sam negdje pročitala da će u 6 mj biti ponovo pregled AS

hoće li, hoće li   :Kiss:   :Kiss:

----------


## vanjci

nadamo se.javit cemo na vrijeme.

----------

